# Custom Green Tree Frog Enclosure Input / Ideas



## Cromatic (Feb 9, 2014)

As my frogs are getting bigger and I am looking at getting more, I'd like a much larger enclosure.

Does anyone know of anyone in Victoria that does custom glass enclosures?

Also, how to people work heir filters in larger frog enclosures? Just with having to prevent escapes..

Also, show me some pics of your own GTF set ups to give me some ideas of what to do 

Thanks, 
Aaron.

- - - Updated - - -

Anyoneeee?


----------

